# The final say on the croc bite



## m.punja (Dec 4, 2007)

So the saga continues. Just over two weeks ago my salt water croc got the better hand of me, my right to be exact. He didnt even latch on and barely even touched me, my cousin says he didn't even see the croc open his mouth but he did. At the time I thought might need a single stitch as one of his teeth opened my knuckle. Three days later I went to the doctors for the swelling. I was put on antibiotics and pain killers and sent for x-rays. X-rays showed a fracture and I was given a half cast and sent to the specialist. This specialist gave me a thicker half cast and sent me to get ultra sound. The ultra sound showed a torn tendon and from there I went through another four specialists and the end result, this contraption. 




It is to cast my hand to heal the fracture and help out my tendon as it heals. Got to wear it for at least a month. Well done Happy.


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 4, 2007)

That must be a bit awkward to sleep with, I hope it gets better soon without mishap.


----------



## gail_mac (Dec 4, 2007)

Ouch!!!


----------



## Jozz (Dec 4, 2007)

Unreal! I remember the pics of your hand - had a pretty decent cut on the knuckle. Wouldn't have thought it would end up in that though!


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 4, 2007)

I bet he's happy. Look what he's done to you. Least when ppl ask you what happened it was an accident involving something you love doing


----------



## Bung-Eye (Dec 4, 2007)

whoa mate, bet you'll be more careful next time


----------



## Isis (Dec 4, 2007)

OOOhhhh Happy has been a naughty boy....

No more jetskis fr a bit then.


----------



## Jozz (Dec 4, 2007)

That'd be funny explaining to everone that asks! "got bitten by my pet croc"


----------



## m.punja (Dec 4, 2007)

its been so amusing explaining to the doctors how it happened :lol: I hope to turn this contraption into a catapult type weapon :lol:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 4, 2007)

Are U Allowed To Draw On The Cast?


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 4, 2007)

lol and what exactly was the doctors reaction?


----------



## voodoo (Dec 4, 2007)

Slippery little sucker... ay. Did you treat the croc for food poisoning...poor thing.


----------



## ace#74 (Dec 4, 2007)

that would make the doctors day lol


----------



## Khagan (Dec 4, 2007)

So Happy wasn't so happy with you after all .


----------



## slim6y (Dec 4, 2007)

It all had a happy ending... no wait, happy is still alive...


----------



## DiamondAsh (Dec 5, 2007)

*Is happy's last name Gilmor or Harry ??  We'll have to start calling you Tubs ... *


----------



## ozianimals (Dec 5, 2007)

hats the best bite thread I have read for a while but to now see this well done happy.......Hope it heals OK for you Mr P.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 5, 2007)

That's funny!!! You look funny! What good are you now???? A one-handed snake wrangler??? :lol:  

(In all seriousness, I hope you get better soon Mark )


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 5, 2007)

i bet your boss loves u at the moment 
i wish i could have been there to see the doctors reactions, would have been priceless


----------



## herpie boy (Dec 5, 2007)

gonna have to learn to use your left hand now


----------



## m.punja (Dec 5, 2007)

this was the convo of my doctor booking in my ultra sound,
'yes hello, i'm here with mark he is 21 years old, two weeks ago he was biten by his pet crocodile and im worried he has torn his... *pause* no im not pulling your leg, he has a pet crocodile.'
Its been fun dealing with the elapids, I have needed some help from a freind. Lots of people have asked if the croc is still alive, and yes, he is fit and well. I gave him a little mouth wash and a tooth brush and he has cleaned up fine.


----------



## RevDaniel (Dec 5, 2007)

ouch, unlucky bugger


----------



## JKretzs613 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello,

At least you still have your hand!! Be careful with the other hand!


Tracie


----------



## cockney red (Dec 5, 2007)

*PMSL....:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Recharge (Dec 5, 2007)

now he's got a taste for BLOOD!!!!! *plays psycho music*


----------



## dames1978 (Dec 5, 2007)

pics of the croc that did the damage???


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 6, 2007)

herpie boy said:


> gonna have to learn to use your left hand now


 
Or get yer girlfriend to help !!!!:lol:


----------

